# Case 1030 Story



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome back Case viewers. Hope you all enjoy this story as much as I did. My uncle had a 1030 Case that my 2 older brothers spent many many hours farming with it. I hoping someday I will get the opportuniy of owning one. Here is the link, I'm sure you will enjoy it.
caseman-d

http://www.tractorshop.com/articles/case.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very interesting article! :thumbsup: Hard to believe these tractors are almost 50 years old. Seems like they just don't build them as stout and good as they used to.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent story! There is a guy in town here that has one of those. I THINK it runs, but it's been waiting for a restore for a few years.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Gotta love those old Cases. When I think of the major differences between that and my model Sc which was made until 1952 if my memory is correct. That means the 1030 is less than 15 years newer but lightyears ahead of mine.

Great article Caseman!


----------

